# Beginner Clipless Pedals/Shoes?



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, recently got a road bike but asked teh LBS to slap on generics, much to my embarassment. So I'm wondering what are some decent pedal/shoe combinations out there?

I'm assuming that the clipless system is compatible with different brand pedals and different brand shoes? I've looked at the local LBS' and the RBR reviews, but no particular model sticks in my mind. I have a Specialized Allez Elite, and I've blown a few of my forthcoming paychecks on paying off that (living with your parents has it's perks )

My price range is meagre to say the least I guess, I'd like to purchase at middle-range pedals and good shoes. I would value comfort over price any day. And most of all I want them to last, as this new hobby of mine is getting expensive as it is. 

So, from what I gander, Shimanos are good entry levels, and I've seen Look too but those are out of my range. Pedals + Shoes I'd try to stay within the 250-300$ Canadian mark, that's around 210-250USD. I've also taken a look at the Egg Beaters, has anyone any comments on those or Shimanos? Any suggestions on models I might be interested in looking at? I haven't the slightest clue about what to look for in pedals, the technical readouts are just numbers to me. Anyone care to enlighten me? Please?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

*SBD's*

SBD's seem to work well for me and my wife. They offer a variety of price levels (I have both the old 105's and some 540's on my bikes, the latter is much lighter and seems to clip in more smoothly, but they both work fine.) You can pick up some shoes on sale from one of the internet places, or maybe can find some locally that you can try on. (My first clip type bike shoes came from the LBS and were 1/3 of the original price, so my total investment in both the shoes, peddels, and cleats was just less than $100 U.S.

Shimano makes a road peddel version, but the new model is not compatiable with the old mountain type. I saw some Shimano road pedals yesterday in Lubbock for $70, the new version today for around $100, and was dissappointed that the new ones have the 3 screw fasteners - which is common for road shoes. 

I have tried the eggbeaters, and liked them very well. I have not switched as I have pedals on and shoes already, but am tempted...

Jeff


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm new to it too. i've only been riding for about 3 months. At the moment i'm using a set of Crank Brothers Quattro SL. I got them off Ebay for $100 shipped, american $$. The shoes I have are Specialized Road Comp. I got them at LBS for $100. All in all for those two i paid $200 american. Since these are my first pair i have nothing to compare them too. But, i can say they are very comfortable on my feet. The pedals give alot of surface to apply power to so there is not alot of pressure on a small part of your foot. Hope that helps out some..

Carlos


----------



## JasonC (Aug 16, 2005)

I was in your shoes a few months ago. I did not want to start with clipless pedals, but then I decided to go with it when I got my new bike.

I started with Shimano 545's (i think thats the number) SPD's. I really liked them, they clip in easy and all. I got a weight weenie urge and found new shoes and pedals I liked, so I got a new set of pedals and shoes. Time RXC pedals and time shoes.

Switching to clipless will show you a huge gain in performance compared to just riding on a platform pedal.

Now I would part with my old SPD's that only have about 200km on them, for $30 CDN.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Since I converted my old mountain bike to a commuter, I'm a fan of the SPD pedals. When I got my road bike I went with a pair of Shimano A520 Pedals . I can still use my shoes and the pedals are great. Very sharp looking in my opinion as well. I paid around $70.00 for them, and I've been extremely happy with them. When I'm locked in I feel like they give me a surface area comparable to Look pedals.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 1, 2005)

I just bought an Allez Elite as my first bike two weeks ago. I ended up picking and purchasing a pair of shoes and pedals right there in the LBS as I came in to pick up and get fitted for my bike.

I ended up with the Shimano Ultegra SPD-SL pedals and a pair of cheaper Sidi shoes. Pedals were around $145 and shoes at $110, plus 15% off for me since I was buying them with the bike. That's right around your $250USD mark.

I don't have anything to compare them too, but I like what I have. I'm wondering if I should have just went all out and taken the $200+ Sidi's (or another brand) which probably would have offered a bit more comfort, power, less weight, durability, but realistically the pair I've got are just fine. The pedals I think are great.

I was considering going with SPD pedals and Mountain shoes so I could walk in them easily and so I could use the same shoes when (at some unknown point in the distant future) I get a mountain bike, but I am glad I decided against it. I just like knowing that I have _road_ shoes and _road_ pedals for my _road_ bike. 

There's no way Look should be out of your range. I was debating my ultegra pedals with a comparable Look model that was $30 cheaper. Wen't with the Shimano's though, just seemed higher quality to me. (newbie bias there for sure, but at least that made me feel more satisfied with the purchase)


----------



## CNY rider (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd be looking on EBay for a pair of Look 5.1 pedals. You should be able to buy a pair of those and still have $100 US left over for shoes.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds good, I will look at all the models you've suggested. Might even consider used, just need to know the mechanisms are working. If anyone is looking to sell I'll be interested if you have pics ready


----------

